# ATTN: BC Lower Mainland guitar players...trade some licks?



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys & gals, 

just wondering if anyone is interested in getting together to trade some licks and do a little one-on-one jammin...I believe the best way to learn is to play with other guitar players, and I believe I can learn from any and all guitar players playing all kinds of styles...so I thought I would see if anyone is interested in getting together and playing some guitar...and maybe havin a couple of wobbly pops while we're at it ;o)

I am located in the Langley/Abbotsford area...I play rock mostly and have some limited self taught theory knowledge...my home office is small and cluttered but it's big enough for 2 people to sit down and play some guitar...

Let me know if you're interested...

Ron


----------

